# Home-built watercooling tech-station



## t_ski (Jul 20, 2008)

OK, so I built this a while back, but after seeing erocker's w/c deck I thought others might like this as well...

























































The parts list:

3/4" laminated shelving
white edging
1/2" copper tubing
#6/32 threaded rods, washers and nuts
four L-brackets
six large white rubber bumpers
nine small plastick bumpers for mobo supports
two #8/32 nylon screws (they go through the mobo tray & through the small feet to hold the mobo in place)
case-dampening foam for the bottom tray
two plastic wall-anchors for the radbox

I made some updates after these pics that added:
five acorn nuts to cap the rods
1" wide aluminum stock (for the PCI card bracket)


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 20, 2008)

That's sweet looking T_ski. I like that tech bench that you have also. was it built or bought? If so, links?


----------



## DrPepper (Jul 20, 2008)

Wish I could make stuff like that ... if I tried it would be slanted or something with holes through it and spontaneously combust every now and then.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 20, 2008)

And sir, that's when you use one of these!


----------



## DrPepper (Jul 20, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> And sir, that's when you use one of these!



I'd still mess it up


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 20, 2008)

Then I'd think about making sure you get your equilibrium checked out! lol


----------



## DrPepper (Jul 20, 2008)

I'm just rubbish at making things from scratch, maybe if I had the right tools I would be better.


----------



## t_ski (Jul 20, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> That's sweet looking T_ski. I like that tech bench that you have also. was it built or bought? If so, links?



No, I built the bench and everything.  Parts were included in the "Parts List" at the bottom...


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 20, 2008)

Sweet, I'll have to look into making one myself! Love to work with wood!


----------



## DonInKansas (Jul 20, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Love to work with wood!



So many double entendres......can't choose just one.....

Good looking setup t_ski---I'd consider something similar if I didn't have a sticky fingered three year old.


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Jul 20, 2008)

gj man! looks pretty nice!


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 20, 2008)

DonInKansas said:


> So many double entendres......can't choose just one.....



That's fine. My wood or no wood! How's that?


----------



## DrPepper (Jul 20, 2008)

What kind of wood is it ?


----------



## calvary1980 (Jul 21, 2008)

I don't like it. 

- Christine


----------



## DOM (Jul 21, 2008)

calvary1980 said:


> I don't like it.
> 
> - Christine



no one cares what you think


----------



## calvary1980 (Jul 21, 2008)

I care. I have balls. it could be worst I could say why I don't like it but that would be discouraging and that is poison  nice effort.

- Christine


----------



## mullered07 (Jul 21, 2008)

DOM said:


> no one cares what you think



+1


----------



## DOM (Jul 21, 2008)

balls or not dont you got anything better to do then complain all the time ?

you dont even wanna see mine right now it might not be up to your standards as long as it works its good imo


----------



## t_ski (Jul 21, 2008)

Constructive criticism is welcome.  Whiners, bitchers and moaners will be ignored


----------



## calvary1980 (Jul 21, 2008)

I like the spacers but either they are spaced out wrong or it's not leveled the motherboard is bending. I thought the Petras Gel was clever but it isn't leveled. make shift PCI Bracket not measured correctly, I have similar material my desk is constructed of you mine as well just keep it on your desk or in a kitchen cupboard probably should of chose a metal, felt can't be good. copper support is expensive. instead of feet maybe you should try rollers? since this station will probably weigh more than the average.

- Christine


----------



## warhammer (Jul 21, 2008)

Take out a patent on it.


----------



## t_ski (Jul 21, 2008)

calvary1980 said:


> I like the spacers but either they are spaced out wrong or it's not leveled the motherboard is bending. I thought the Petras Gel was clever but it isn't leveled. make shift PCI Bracket not measured correctly, I have similar material my desk is constructed of you mine as well just keep it on your desk or in a kitchen cupboard probably should of chose a metal, felt can't be good. copper support is expensive. instead of feet maybe you should try rollers? since this station will probably weigh more than the average.
> 
> - Christine



If you read the first post, you would have seen that the original PCI bracket was made of wood, but was replaced with a flat piece of aluminum stock.  The bottom tray is not covered with felt, but acoustic foam.  If you're going to nitpick, at least know wtf you're talking about.

Consider yourself ignored


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Jul 21, 2008)

calvary1980 said:


> I don't like it.



It hasn't to be BEAUTIFUL in my opinion. It has to be FUNCTIONAL. I think it isn't a beauty too, but man, IT WORKS! And by building it and not buying it, he saved some good old bucks. This is a good WELL DONE in my mind. Tell me if I am wrong, please.


----------



## t_ski (Jul 21, 2008)

That's exactly my purpose in doing this.  I didn't have $80 to spend on a unit, and it wouldn't even do what I neededit to in the first place.  I think I ended up spending about $40 for all the parts, plus I received hours of joy building something that works well.

And if you think this one is ugly, look away.  Here's version 1.0:


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 21, 2008)

T_ski, that is scary! lol.. Glad you went with version 1.2! lol


----------



## t_ski (Jul 22, 2008)

That's more like 2.0   The good part is 1.0 only cost me about $5 in parts to build


----------



## panchoman (Jul 22, 2008)

nice start T! i think that it needs more integration you know, it should be more integrated together, and not just seperate.. perhaps painting the desk would make it more integrated, and perhaps a metal cage around the rad or something you know? make it feel like one big thing, and not seperate things..


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 22, 2008)

Nice,great for slapping a board in for a quick test,or taking outside in sub zero temps for some mad as a hatter oc'ing


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 22, 2008)

Glad to see it didn't cost you much! I'd start beating myself with my kendo sticks if I spent more then that on that!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 22, 2008)

Could you fit a lcd mounting arm to it too? might be useful.


----------



## t_ski (Jul 22, 2008)

Maybe, but I was running it with my 32" LCD TV


----------



## erocker (Jul 22, 2008)

I noticed you are using some of the hardware from my tech-station.  Can you purchase it separately?!


----------



## t_ski (Jul 22, 2008)

Like what?  I bought the L-brackets and the plastic feet at a hardware store, plus the bottons & LEDs are left-overs from case mods.

Other than that, I did "borrow" a lot from the online instructions for the Tech Station (measurements, etc, especially for version 1.0).


----------



## aximbigfan (Jul 22, 2008)

I like it! Is the water system on its own power supply?

Chris


----------



## t_ski (Jul 22, 2008)

No, it doesn't need to be.


----------



## erocker (Jul 22, 2008)

t_ski said:


> Like what?  I bought the L-brackets and the plastic feet at a hardware store, plus the bottons & LEDs are left-overs from case mods.
> 
> Other than that, I did "borrow" a lot from the online instructions for the Tech Station (measurements, etc, especially for version 1.0).



Ok, I gotcha..  It just looks exactly like the layout, with the nylon standoffs and everything!  I like!


----------



## intel igent (Jul 22, 2008)

paint it black!


----------



## commandercup (Jul 22, 2008)

intel igent said:


> paint it black!



+1

the white looks weird 0_0

otherwise, crazy lol

I should spend the time to make one as well... those tech stations are pretty pricey, a home made one would work great


----------



## DaMulta (Jul 22, 2008)

I need one of these........


----------



## intel igent (Jul 22, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> I need one of these........



no you need 3


----------



## DaMulta (Jul 22, 2008)

My desk is about 6 feet long and I barly have room for my mouse pad.

2 keyboards in front of me alone.....the works lol.


----------



## intel igent (Jul 22, 2008)

don't they have those mice that slip on the end of your finger and can be used as a pointer? or am i just having a flashback


----------



## Hayder_Master (Jul 22, 2008)

really cool , very nice work , so im try to built one like it


----------



## steelkane (Jul 22, 2008)

well after looking at it, I feel your layout is really good, as for the material use, plexiglass decks with plexiglass rods stands would look awesome with some light bars installed. but all that would cost more & yours looks great just the way it is.


----------

